# Health and neutering



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I am aware that an endescended testicle can become cancerous and therefore neutering is beneficial. In a normal situation, is neutering necessarily "healthy"? 

My PETA pals would have me believe so


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well Ted, ask yourself, would the benefits of having yourself neutered be worth it or are your testicles worth the risk? I have had many intact male dogs that live long, ( 10 to 15 years) healthy lives. One developed testicular cancer at 10, was neutered and died at 12. Also none of my dogs have been the cause of any unplanned pregnancies. It is not difficult to keep dogs contained and seperated (during those special times).


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

It seems that there would be no direct benefit to me or a dog. But since I don't know, I thought I'd ask. Looking for ammo, actually


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Living with an intact dog is all about responsable leadereship. I have absolutely no problem if someone choses to have an animal cut. My old JRT is nutless. Still a royal PIA though.  My two male GSDs are intact and will stay that way. It's my responsability to keep them safe and secure.
I don't go for all the spay/neuter actavists that damn near demand a dog should be S/N. It's a choice. People should make that choice based on their own lifestyle and willingness to admit they don't want to, or can't take the responsability based on their own lifestyle. Not because someone says they should.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

An undescended testicle? There may be increased risk of cancer, there may be increased risk of infection. You can have the undescended one taken out and leave the other ball in place. SO really 1/2 neutering. The dog still produces enough testosterone to keep him manly. 
My Dog, regretfully was neutered. Big Mistake on my part if I knew then what I know now. However, I may not have had the skills to work with him.

I hear vasectomies have become an option. I do know of one dog who had an undescended testicle, the vet they went to agreed to taking the undescended one and giving the dog a vasectomy so he would still get the benefits of testosterone.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

All I do know is the one dog I have who was neutered without any real secondary sexual development (he was a cryptorchid with tiny nubbins) is the one who grew up tall, lanky, and spooky

I have had two other male dogs,who were neutered at >3 years old because it "was the right thing to do yadayada" but they never seemed to have any problems before or after. My current intact male is a dream.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Neutering also allows dogs to put on more weight. How active is he? Neuter the vets and save the dogs! :smile:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

There are risks associated with neutering and risks associated with not neutering. Do whatever you thing best for your dog:

This gives a pretty good rundown of the health implications:
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That looks like a great article, Ian. Thanks for taking the time to post it. Hopefully many others here will find it interesting, too.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a great article. Guess I misunderstood the OP. NOW I really regret neutering my boy. Nandi was neutered just over 6 months, many of hte studies on early neuter before that so I hope that there is less risk. Is there such thing as hormone replacement for dogs so they can decrease these risks? I know that sounds so wacko, just wondering


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Is there such thing as hormone replacement for dogs so they can decrease these risks? I know that sounds so wacko, just wondering


Its not whacko Sarah, and yes they do have HRT for dogs. My mom got her pup spayed at 6 months and then began to find problems with the dog, ended up taking her back to the vet whereupon she was prescribed HRT. *Its NOT CHEAP though!*


----------

